# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Breathing Induced MILD ("B-MILD")

## shinkarom

This idea is simple. I read it in one self-hypnosis book, and it gave me two (semi-)lucid dreams in one night.
Before sleep you repeat the mantra of your choice, synchronizing it with your breathing. For example, I said "Every dream of mine" during breathing in and "is lucid" (in Russian, of course) during breathing out. You must repeat it not less than three times. You can repeat during the day.
About that night: isn't it cool to say to Jock Ewing "My name is [insert your name here]. I can't explain, but I will be living at your place."?
P. S. It seems to me that any affirmation may be subliminalled this way.

----------


## Vengeance

*I do that anytime that I MILD. The synchronized breathing is just a way of making the mantra a little easier and more effective. Well that's my point of view.*

----------


## Emiko

Just thought I would let you know that I used this technique last night, and it worked. I decided to phrase it this way: "(inhale) Every time I dream... (exhale) I realize that I'm dreaming." I'm going to use it again tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## shinkarom

Emiko, please tell the results of tonight's test.
On the  another note: I thought about a way to breathe large phrases, like this: "_(while inhaling)_ I know _(while exhaling)_ that I have _(while inhaling)_ ideal _(while exhaling)_ dream control.". I had no effect I could feel from this, but at least I have an idea.

----------


## gab

Everytime you say your mantra in sync with your breathing, it gives it hypnotic qualities and it gets more powerfull. Make sure when you saying it, it doesn't messes up your natural breathing rhytm.

Don't make it too long, because then you have to think about it too much. And if it rhymes, even better. Also, it should be in present not future tense. " I control my dreams", "I have great control" would be short and it should work. Pretty much anything, that has meaning to you, that you believe in will work. Happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## Emiko

> Emiko, please tell the results of tonight's test.



Nothing happened last night, but then again, I didn't try very hard. I will try again tonight, and report back here again afterward.

----------


## shroomer

MILD works best for me as well. But I have also made it a habit to do RC's in my Waking Life, so that in dreams I do RC's randomly, and become lucid. The combination is quite a strong one.

----------


## DreamHighlander

Wow. I don't know if it was using this tecnhique but i had no lucid dreams for about 3 weeks now and tonight i did this technique and i had 3 lucid dreams in 2 hours time (!!!). Everytime i woke up from one, i repeated a mantra until i fall asleep and there i was luci dreaming. Awesome. I did not have anything so frequent as this. As i said, i don't know if it was by using this tecnhique but i will definitely continue to use it.
Thanks, shinkarom.

----------


## Kuyarei

Holy crap, first try and i got a really good realistic dream with great recall. this is amazing.

----------


## Kuyarei

> Everytime you say your mantra in sync with your breathing, it gives it hypnotic qualities and it gets more powerfull. Make sure when you saying it, it doesn't messes up your natural breathing rhytm.
> 
> Don't make it too long, because then you have to think about it too much. And if it rhymes, even better. Also, it should be in present not future tense. " I control my dreams", "I have great control" would be short and it should work. Pretty much anything, that has meaning to you, that you believe in will work. Happy dreams



it apparently worked for me, but one question. do i go to sleep with this or just say it for a little then go to sleep?

----------


## gab

Our mind is most open to suggestions as we are falling asleep. The closer you are to falling asleep, the better. So if you can manage to think about your mantra, or mumble it in your mind until you fall asleep, that would be ideal.

But the most important thing is to fall asleep. And if thinking/reciting your mantra keeps you awake, just say it for as long as you feel like and then go to sleep with intent of waking up in the dream.

And you can repeat your mantra also during day.

----------


## DreamHighlander

Today i had 4 dreams, 2 of them were lucid, using this technique.

----------


## DreamHighlander

Once again, i have to say that i guess this technique is helping me a lot having lucid dreams. Since i started doing this (July 21st) i had 13 lucid dreams (!!!).
There was some days that i did not have one and others i had 3. Most of them are short, some are long, and there's ones i do not have 100% control and others i have. But in all of them i have lucidity at some point.
Today i had 2 lucid dreams.

----------


## Kuyarei

how do you do it? i cant go to sleep while thinking about something.

----------


## DreamHighlander

> how do you do it? i cant go to sleep while thinking about something.



But i do think about something. This technique makes you think about a particular thimg. You just have to concentrate on one thing and repeat it over and over until you fall asleep.

----------


## DreamHighlander

Another thing that happened to me today because of this technique.
When going to sleep, my mantra was "When i dream, i'll find an elevator to travel." I thought of this because in many dreams i use an elevator as a means of transportation.
So, i had a non-lucid dream that i was in front of a computer thinking of an animation to do envolving dreams and elevators. I did not become lucid but this is to say that the B-MILD mantra i did entered in my dream anyway.

----------

